# Google Chrome crashed....When using Silverlight virtual OS



## devgujar (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Open the *windows4all.com/ link in Google chrome browser. 
2. Open the IE browser supported by virtual OS. 
3. Open any link e.g. www.Google.com and maximize the Chrome   window.
4. Chrome will throw an error as 'Google Chrome has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.' 
5. For Mozilla and IE browsers silverlight works fine.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup u r rite...!!

I faced this prblm 2mnths ago. Dunno whether the prblm still exists.


----------

